# أسئلة متكررة حول نظام Iso9000



## أحلام كبيرة (15 أبريل 2006)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته *

*أولا أود أن أشكر جهودكم في هذاالمنتدى المعطاء و المميز باللغة العربية ...*
*وأقدم مشاركتي المتواضعة عن نظام الايزو ...*
*فهذه الأجابات تستخدم عادة لأزالة الغموض عن نظام الايزو للموظفين في المؤسسة التي يتم عمل نظام ايزو لها بعد عمل محاضرة توضيحية لجميع بنود الايزو و كيفية تطبيق كل بند في المؤسسة....*
*ملاحظة: هذه النسخة تخص شركة استشارية و ليست من تحضيري..و قمت بطباعتها لتعم الفائدة..*
*أرجو أن تكون مفيدة*​ 




*أسئلة متكررة حول نظام **ISO9000*​ 
​

*1. *هل تعني شهادة الايزو الحصول على الجودة المثلى؟
الحصول على شهادة ISO9000 لا ينطوي على الحصول على الجودة المثلى بل يضمن و بشكل مستمر إعطاء مستوى جودة ثابت.
لقد بدأت المؤسسات الخدمية تدرك بأنها من خلال إنتاج مستوى جودة ثابت ستتمتع بأفضلية تنافسية في الأسواق , كما أنه سيساهم في رسم صورة مشرقة للمؤسسة على المدى الطويل.
إن الحصول على نظام جودة يطابق متطلبات نظام ISO9000 سيمكن المؤسسة من المحافظة على ثبات الجودة بالإضافة لكونه أداة فعالة تلعب دورا هاما في مفهومي المراقبة والتطوير المستمرين.

2.هل تعتبر شهادة ISO9000 صالحة مدى الحياة؟ 
هي لا تعتبر كذلك, إذ تقوم المؤسسة المانحة للشهادة بزيارات تفقدية(تعتمد فتراتها على الاتفاق المبرم و على وضع المؤسسة ) نقوم خلالها بالتأكد من استمرارية المؤسسة بالتقيد بمختلف بنود نظام الجودة المانحة بإعادة تقييم شامل للنظام مرة كل 6 أشهر أو 9 أشهر. 

*3. *هل تحتاج المؤسسة لأعادة تدريب موظفبها على تطبيق نظام ISO9000؟
ان عملية تدريب و تقييم أداء الموظفين تعتبر من أهم متطلبات نظام الايزو. تباعا يجب على جميع الموظفين حضور الدورات التدريبية الازمة التي من شأنها تعريف الموظفين بشتى عناصر نظام الجودة المنشودة بالاضافة الى تعميق مفاهيم الجودة لديهم.

*4. *ما هو دور الموظفين في مجال تطبيق ISO9000 ؟
على الموظفين الالتزام بالتالي:
· تعليمات العمل الخاصة بكل فرد.
· تبليغ الإدارة بأي ملاحظات أو مشاكل فيما يتعلق بجودة المنتج أو الخدمة المقدمة.
· طرح المبادرات التطويرية و مناقشتها مع الإدارة .
العمل بروح الفريق الواحد إدراكا أن أي عمل في المؤسسة إنما هو عمل جماعي.

5. ما هي مسؤوليات ممثل الإدارة للجودة ؟
تتطلب المواصفة تعيين ممثل للإدارة لشؤون الجودة يمكن حصر مسؤولياته – بالإضافة إلى مسؤوليات وظيفته – بما يلي :-
· ضبط الوثائق الخاصة بنظام إدارة الجودة.
· تخطيط و جدولة برامج التدقيق الداخلي .
· تنظيم اجتماعات المراجعة الإدارية وحفظ ملف خاص بوقائع الاجتماعات ومتابعة تنفيذ القرارات .
· تسجيل الشكاوى و المشاكل . 
· التأكد من اتخاذ الإجراءات التصحيحية و الوقائية.
· العمل على توعية الموظفين بأهمية تحديد و تلبية متطلبات الزبائن.

*6. *لماذا تم تعديل/تنقيح المواصفة ISO9000 ؟ 
إن السبب الرئيسي وراء تعديل المواصفة هو إعطاء المؤسسات فرصة و قيمة أكبر لنشاطاتهم الأساسية , و لتحسين أداءها بشكل مستمر و ذلك بالتركيز على العمليات , كما إن المواصفة ركزت بشكل واضح و صريح على رضا الزبائن.

*7. *هل ستؤثر مواصفة ISO9001:2000 على نظام إدارة الجودة الحالي في المؤسسة و بالتالي على الشهادة ؟
نعم, ان سياسة المؤسسة لتلبية بنود نظام الجودة ISO9001:2000 يجب أن تتضمن جدولة لعملية التحديث و التعديل , حيث إن الفترة الانتقالية المسموحة لتعديل نظام إدارة الجودة الحالي إلى ما يتطابق مع المواصفة الجديدة ثلاث سنوات , يمكن للمؤسسة خلالها أن تعمل على التعديل حسب الإمكانيات و الجهد المطلوب منها.
*8. *هل تحتاج المؤسسة إلى تعديل نظام الجودة , و متى؟ 
لا يجب تعديل جميع نظام إدارة الجودة الحالي أو إعادة توثيق طرق العمل, حيث أن المواصفة الجديدة تتضمن متطلبات جديدة, يمكن أن يتم تلبيتها من خلال نظام إدارة الجودة بالطريقة المناسبة.

*9. *هل تحتاج المؤسسة إلى إعادة توثيق (صياغة) وثائق نظام إدارة الجودة ؟ 
لا, في حال كان نظام إدارة الجودة مطبق بفاعلية , يلبي احتياجات و أهداف المؤسسة , يعكس طبيعة و طريقة عملها و يلبي المتطلبات الجديدة في المواصفة فأن المؤسسة لا تحتاج إلى تعديل نظام إدارة الجودة المتبع لديها ز أما في حال النظام الموثق لا يتضمن و يلبي المتطلبات الجديدة للمواصفة فان المؤسسة قد تحتاج إلى إضافة بعض الوثائق في نظام إدارة الجودة لديها.
إن متطلبات التوثيق في المواصفة الجديدة الإجبارية هي 6 طرق عمل فقط , ولكن طرق العمل الأخرى موثقة قد تكون من متطلبات المؤسسة و ذلك لإدارة العمليات التي تؤثر على فعالية إدارة نظام الجودة و الذي يعتمد على حجم المؤسسة , طبيعة النشاطات و درجة تعقيدها.

10. ما هي فوائد تطبيق نظام ISO9000 ؟
أولا: الفوائد التي يجدها الموظفون في مؤسسة تطبق نظام الايزو 9000 

تفهم واضح لمتطلبات الأعمال التي يقومون بها.
وجود تعليمات عمل مكتوبة تساعد في إنجاز الأعمال بدقة و يسر.
تحديد دقيق لمتطلبات العمل و المسؤوليات و السلطات الوظيفية للموظفين مما يساعد على خلق أجواء عمل أكثر إنتاجية .
ثانيا : الفوائد التي يجنيها المؤسسة التي تطبق نظام الايزو 9000 

القدرة على إنتاج خدمات ثابتة الجودة مطابقة للمواصفات التي يحددها الزبون .
زيادة فعالية النظم الإدارية وتوحيد و تنظيم و ضبط العمليات.
تخفيض في تكلفة الإدارة و الإنتاج 
تعتبر شهادة الايزو 9000 أداة تسويقية فعالة تساعد على اقتحام الأسواق الداخلية و الخارجية و خاصة الأوروبية.
ضمان تقدم و ازدهار المؤسسة و زيادة مستوى رضا الزبائن من خلال عمليات التحسين المستمر و مراقبة أداء المؤسسة.
ضمان التطابق مع المواصفات المحلية ذات العلاقة بالمنتج/ الخدمة المقدمة.
تحسين مجالات عمل مختلفة في المؤسسة اعتمادا على تحليل البيانات الاحصائيه
تفعيل دور الزبون في التعبير عن رأيه حول المنتج أو الخدمة المقدمة.
التأكيد و التشجيع المستمر.
لماذا يفضل الزبون التعامل مع مؤسسة حاصلة على شهادة الجودة العالمية ISO9000؟


الحصول على المنتج أو الخدمة بالمواصفات والوقت المطلوب و 1لك بناء على البنود التعاقدية الموثقة.
التعامل مع مؤسسة تلتزم بتنفيذ نظام موحد عالميا يتم عليه إجراء تدقيق دوري من قبل جهة ثالثة مؤهلة و معتمدة من قبل منظمة عالمية.
في حالة حدوث أي مشاكل في المنتج أو الخدمة المزودة يضمن الزبون الحصول على إجراءات تصحيحية بشأن المشكلة و ذلك من خلال ما ورد في عقود البيع الموثقة.
التعامل مع مؤسسة تلتزم بتنفيذ نظام ايزو 9000 يساعد في إرضاء و تحقيق متطلبات زبائنه أيضا.


----------



## saka (19 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا على المجهود*

شكرا على هذا المجهود و ارجو المساعدة حول اي معلومات مفيدة حول انظمة ادارة الجودة للمخابر البحث و التحليل


----------



## أحلام كبيرة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

أخ saka أظن أنني أستطيع مساعدتك في هذا المجال.... 
فقد قمت بالتدرب على ملفات جودة خاصة بالمختبرات و تم تطبيق الايزوISO9001:2000 عليها و عمل ملف جودة لها


----------



## أحلام كبيرة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على المرور أخ saka أنت الوحيد الذي مررت ....


----------



## magdy100 (17 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا الاخت أحلام كبيرة على هذه الاسئلة والاجوبة القيمة
مجدى خطاب


----------



## أحلام كبيرة (18 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا أخ magdy100 على مرورك 
مع كل الاحترام


----------



## صناعة المعمار (18 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أحلام كبيرة الله يجزيك كل خير ​


----------



## khaled_eid (21 يونيو 2007)

ممكن تتم جميلك و تذكر مشاكل تطبيقها في البدايه للشركات


----------



## حسبي ربي (27 يونيو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه يارب واذا ممكن تحكيلنا كمان عن الايزو 9001 وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salam (4 يوليو 2007)

طيب ممكن تفيدوني باحصائية للشركات الحاصلة على الأيزو في العالم وما هو مصير الأيزو مستقبلا














































































































ت


----------



## islam2a (6 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## اسامه متور (18 سبتمبر 2008)

اسمحوا لى ان اضيف لكم تعديل بسيط وقد يكون هناك خطا بسيط غير مقصود بالنسبة للايزو فجميع المعلومات الواردة بالموضوع جيدة ويبقى شىء بسيط ان جميع المعلومات السابقة خاصة بالايزو 9001
اما ايزو 9000 فهو ايزو خاص بالتعريفات والمصطلحات ويساعد فى فهم ايزو 9001 والايزو 9000 ليس شهادة .
فقط الشهادة هى ايزو 9001 
هذا للتوضيح فقط اخوكوا م'/اسامه المانيا الاتحادية


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك
ولكل من وضع كلمته هنا
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر على الموضوع


----------



## فهد الحماد (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*ارجو المراسلة يمكنني مساعدتك*

انا حاصل على دورات في مجالات الايزو 9001 و14001 و 22000 و 18001 وكذلك انا رئيس مدققين 
×××××××××××××××××××××

ــــــــــــ
يمنع تداول العناوين في المشاركات
المشرف


----------

